# Dog jealous of hugs?



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

Whenever my wife and I hug, Piper comes running up to get in on the action. She barks and whines and tries jumping up like she wants the attention. Not a mean bark, more of just talking. Is this normal or is she trying to be protective of one of us? We both raised her from day 1 when we got her at as a baby. She is 3 now.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

I don't think she's being protective, maybe she just wants to play! When you and your wife are about to hug, I suggest telling Piper to sit or down and stay in that position, then when you hug with your wife and the dog stays, praise her!


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

Will have to work on that more. She gets so excited she doesn't listen all the time. We've been so busy lately the training has been lacking. Time to ramp it back up.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Reminds me of my 6 year old who will throw herself on the bed when she sees my husband is about to lie down beside me, lol.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Mine does the same thing 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

I feel it. She better grow out of it. When my boyfriend and I even hug she comes charging and gets very excited, sometimes a little mouthy towards him. What's the best way besides telling her what to do, since treats aren't always readily available 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Sounds similar to Frag. 

If my boyfriend and I are tickling each other, smacking each other, you know; play fighting type stuff, Frag jumps up and comes over and whines and may try to jump up or squeal. We tell him to go lay down. haha.


----------



## Piper (Mar 16, 2010)

I feel better as I'm not the only one. Ha.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

If we carry one of the children Bug jumps up and tries to e carried as well...not so easy when kid and dog weigh about the same. I keep telling husband to stop carrying that dog around!


----------

